# For you entertainment



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Luko is teaching my new decoy apprentice how to eat dirt.
https://vimeo.com/259510095


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Nice launch. 

What's he weigh now?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Excellent!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

A bit of a windmill effect there. ha ha.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

If he's laughing, he didn't hit the ground hard enough....lol Nice.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The old saying about using a trained dog on a green decoy often makes it more interesting to watch. :-D:-D


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: For your entertainment*

Yes sir, that will put some balls into the kid fast hehehe.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

If they make it through and "learn" then you've got a new decoy. Not enough good ones to go around.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

It takes time and resources. The good ones usually came up from families that have been in dogs at least a generation before them or got their start young and rose up through exceptional mentors. From my perspective there doesn't appear to be any shortcuts in PSA, by design. It's one of the things that appeals to me most.


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

He is training for both trial and training decoy, I put him in the PSA decoy camp a month ago for more chance to catch different types of dogs, hardest for him is switching from training to trial mode.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Khoi Pham said:


> He is training for both trial and training decoy, I put him in the PSA decoy camp a month ago for more chance to catch different types of dogs, hardest for him is switching from training to trial mode.



The Schutzhund club I belonged to gave a couple of seminars for decoys and also had a test to get certified as a trial helper. 

Most ALL the entries were pretty experienced from the start.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

In at the deep end, nice


----------

